# Chewing Duct Tape



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

We built a wheel for Mochi, and some of the PVC pipes used for the base we glued together. Some of the glue peeks out, and the first time Mochi saw her wheel she licked the glue. I covered it with duct tape, then she began to lick the duct tape. I moved her away and watched her, and never noticed any more licking or biting.

After the most recent heat lamp problem we had with the PVC base, we fixed it and I covered the glue with duct tape again. Last night she ran like crazy and today there's some teeth marks and looks like she chewed the duct tape I put down. 

I don't want her chewing or eating the duct tape, but there's the issue of her licking the glue. What should I do? Should I replace the duct tape and hope she doesn't do it anymore, or leave the glue exposed?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

MochiAndMe said:


> We built a wheel for Mochi, and some of the PVC pipes used for the base we glued together. Some of the glue peeks out, and the first time Mochi saw her wheel she licked the glue. I covered it with duct tape, then she began to lick the duct tape. I moved her away and watched her, and never noticed any more licking or biting.
> 
> After the most recent heat lamp problem we had with the PVC base, we fixed it and I covered the glue with duct tape again. Last night she ran like crazy and today there's some teeth marks and looks like she chewed the duct tape I put down.
> 
> I don't want her chewing or eating the duct tape, but there's the issue of her licking the glue. What should I do? Should I replace the duct tape and hope she doesn't do it anymore, or leave the glue exposed?


Well glue certainly is tasty!

Is there any way you could chisel off the excess glue?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Maybe try a less-tasty tape? Electrical tape is nice for not leaving residues, being waterproof, and coming in fancy colours for impromptu decorating. Packing tape?

I noticed my small friend try to nibble on tape one day (covering a rough edge). I took everything out for a few days, replaced the tape, and put it back in; I haven't seen him try eating it since (no teeth-marks or tears). So, replacing & crossing your fingers might work.

If she keeps eating it and other tapes, maybe cover the glue with a food-safe silicone sealant (paint or caulk)? You can pick it up at most hardware stores in the kitchen-reno section -- the staff might have suggestions on what exactly is most suitable for the purpose.

PVC is used for water (the white tubes even for drinking water), so the glues for it can't leach out anything too horrifying. Even so, nibbling on it every night seems like a really bad idea for such a small creature.

The glue I use isn't really chip-off-able, but it may be dissolve-able?


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Hmm, I could try that. Hopefully it works. 

And yes, apparently glue is. Mochi has a way of trying to eat things that aren't food, then ignoring anything that's actual food.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll try to scrape it off and replace it if that doesn't work. I'll look into the sealant as well...thanks both of you!

I'll also see if I chance the specific roll of duct tape I used. The one roll I used has a strong smell to it (smells kind of peppery), so I'll see if my other rolls don't smell too much.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I just tried to scrape the glue off with an Exacto knife but it didn't really work. It scraped off some of the glue but it may have been shaving off some PVC too...I couldn't tell.

I'll re-cover with the less smelly tape and see if after one night of exploring the tape she's done...I'll look into a sealant too.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

My friend's mom thought of a solution: cover the gluey-parts with fleece. I'll probably cut some fleece strips to size, then velcro them to the stand so if the fleece gets poo or pee on it I can take them off to wash.


----------

